# New Safety Photos



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pg 2*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pg 3*


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

*Pg 4*




























I hope you've enjoyed these photos. Now if you'll excuse me, I need to take _one more shot_.....


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Where *do you find these?!? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> *Where *do you find these?!? :laughing:


I have low friends in high places...:thumbsup:


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow! Some of them are just like what the hell were you thinking when this was taken. Or better yet why weren't you thinking! :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

[quote















[/quote]

I think I know the guy actually shooting. As far as the other guy, he should do us all a favor an just squeeze the trigger.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> I think I know the guy actually shooting. As far as the other guy, he should do us all a favor an just squeeze the trigger.


Darwin Awards.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wish I had a pic of random throwing a sider off a scaffold a few years ago, it would have made me serious money on americas funniest videos.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

even better than the forklift:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=zakJxxg9f2o


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

nice pics, here are a couple more...
hope you are all well and working hard! 
BLINDSIDE
:thumbsup:


----------



## blindside (Apr 22, 2008)

*one more*

a beauty


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

blindside said:


> a beauty


Can't really tell. All I see is her arm. :laughing:


----------



## iAmCam (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Lej-4pid8 :laughing:


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Heres a couple of winners:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

iAmCam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6Lej-4pid8 :laughing:


I would sack those two brainless fools on the spot.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> I would sack those two brainless fools on the spot.


Which 2? I saw a lot more than just 2....


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> I would sack those two brainless fools on the spot.


Too bad it didn't take them out on the way down as well but then again it would have just been a comp claim on the boss' insurance.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Which 2? I saw a lot more than just 2....


The two guys in the video that iamcam posted, john you should check it if you havent seen it.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ecopat said:


> The two guys in the video that iamcam posted, john you should check it if you havent seen it.


OK, I did watch it. I was thinking of this whole thread - there are many, many idiots pictured.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

True enuff John but those two guys, what were they thinking?
If someone had been in the path of that thing I dread to think what may have happened.


----------

